# V-Brake: Tektro RX5 vs TRP cx8.4 Opinions?



## rallyrabbit (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi all, last question on V-Brakes, I promise. I am trying to do research to stop wasting money on V-Brakes. I used some Tektro RX5 for 1.5 seasons before they mechanically fell apart. I replaced them with Tektro BX3v, which are crappy in comparison (spring sucks, doesn't stay adjusted).

So, I have SRAM Force levers. So that rules out the TRP cx9 and RX6, they are 90mm and designed for Shimano levers. TRP says the cx8.4 is designed for Campy/SRAM levers with 84mm arms. While the Tektro RX5 have 85mm arms.

So, I have read the TRP reviews:
Bike Habit: TRP CX9 and Tektro 926 Mini V Brakes for Cross
TRP CX8.4 Cyclocross Linear-Pull Brakes - Bike Hugger

So, does 1mm make any difference? How about the symmetrical vs asymmetrical design of teh TRP vs Tektro. It is a cost of $30 per set for Tektro vs $120+ for the TRP.

So, any thoughts?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have a set of BX3vs. It's the same arm as the RX5. I like them a lot.

I don't think the 1mm is very important. The action of the brake has a lot to do with the total length of the arm. You're looking at a change of just over 1%. But, I haven't compared the brakes back-to-back. Maybe there's something magical about TRPs that make them worth the extra. I already have a fiancee and I realized a long time ago that there are very few girls who'd be impressed by one brake over the other anyway, so no issues of which one might get me laid.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm running the 926's which have 80mm arms. If you don't plan on running a tire bigger than a 34mm these are the way to go in my opinion, especially with SRAM. They still have ridiculous power but that extra 4mm helps with clearance and wheel changes. As I said before they aren't trick looking but with anodized aluminum mounting bolts they look cool and weigh mere grams more than the 8.4's at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

FWIW, if you watch the TRP video on the 8.4, the guy mentions the 9.0 is for those who want a more immediate braking feel, not necessarily SRAM vs. Shimano levers. I've got Rival levers with the CX 9s and don't have an issue with braking. There isn't as much pad clearance as one might want for a muddy area but I hear CO races tend to be dry.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the link on the 8.4 brakes. Seems very promising over my BX3v, which I have never been happy with, even with V-brake drop levers on my SS setup.


----------



## rallyrabbit (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's another article on the cx8.4:
TRP CX8.4 Cyclo-cross Brake Review - BikeRadar

Outside of those three articles, a few from Europe I found when I was over there recently:
TRP CX8.4 Mini Linear Pull Brakes :: 29inCH

Also, asked TRP for differences, they claim that the arm is more stiff giving a more stable braking feel, alogn with better spring components, ti hardware, etc.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

I have the RX 5s and the 8.4s, and they both work well. The 8.4s certainly look cool and are a little punchier, I don't know how much of that is down to the better quality pads. The TRPs were nicer to set up, less fiddling with spring tension. If you can afford them I'd go with the TRPs but if you are on a budget the RX5s will serve you well.


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

I have the RX5s. Braking power is effortless (and STRONG), but the bushing play that has developed in the front is annoying. Yeah, I could move it to the back and move the rears up front, but it still bugs me to know it's there.

One caveat is that I bought these used, so while they look pretty much new, I have no idea how many miles they had on them before the bushing play developed. The front of the bike is pretty stout (CruX with tapered head tube), so even that little bushing play is very noticeable.

rmp


----------



## jkretsch (Aug 30, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> I'm running the 926's which have 80mm arms. If you don't plan on running a tire bigger than a 34mm these are the way to go in my opinion, especially with SRAM. They still have ridiculous power but that extra 4mm helps with clearance and wheel changes. As I said before they aren't trick looking but with anodized aluminum mounting bolts they look cool and weigh mere grams more than the 8.4's at a fraction of the cost.


Actually the 926 complete set is 10 grams lighter than the complete TRP set. I have both and weighed them myself.


----------

